# My yard sale find (and funny story)



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

So I found a yard sale full of Halloween decorations. Picture below! I spent less than 20 bucks and I got a few masks, zombie latex appliance still in box,spider lights,jello molds,axe prop,hanging demon creature,zombie hand holding sign and not pictured is a fogger and four decapitated zombie,corpse heads. Before I post the pic. A quick funny story. I forgot to unload the heads out of my trunk and went to walmart today for some bbq goods and after getting my kids in the car and was going to put groceries in trunk a cartpusher walks up to ask me something and before he said anything he got this disgusted afraid look on his face...well I turned to just glance at my trunk and wala... there is the heads LOL! I just laughed and said "yard sale Halloween stuff gotta love it" haha the guy probably thought I was nuts! Nothing like meat,charcoal and decapitated fake heads!!! Lol well here is some of what I got


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

No pics showing


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice score & funny story...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the story and the nice haul


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks friends!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

nice finds!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great score for twenty bones, and a good story too. Bet that guy is telling everyone about the "nut" he met in the parking lot!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Love that hanging demon, great find man!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! What a great score for $20. And you probably made the cartpushers day.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Don't forget the steak sauce for your decapitated head and meat BBQ. I hear it helps hide the gamey taste of the heads. But someone told me once that they taste like chicken! 

Great score on the decorations and great price too!


----------



## ferguc (Apr 13, 2012)

*awesome stuff*

awesome stuff


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Ha! Awesome!

I had a similar experience. I was moving from one place to another, but didn't have room to store a bunch of my Halloween props. I wound up leaving them in the backseat of my car for a while. Needless to say, I got a ton of creeped out looks from the people that noticed my clear plastic bins filled with limbs, heads, and organs. I also had one of those headless torsos pressed up against one window. Oops!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Haa nice!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW congrats that's an awesome haul for $20!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice find


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol I work at Wal-Mart and those that I work with that know me would not be suprised to find severed heads in my truck. I have even worked on projects in my car from time to time so I have had skulls and such drying in my back window on occasions.


----------

